# Walther PPK Holster



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, so I have switched down to a smaller side arm for concealed carry that will be a little more comfortable for everyday use. The Walther PPK is it, and I think it will do just fine for galavanting around Colorado Springs in place of the XD .45 I was using. My inquiry is in regards to any recommendations on holsters for it. I'm not necessarily looking for an IWB, but I am not opposed either. Anyone have a good lead?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ok, so I have switched down to a smaller side arm for concealed carry that will be a little more comfortable for everyday use. The Walther PPK is it, and I think it will do just fine for galavanting around Colorado Springs in place of the XD .45 I was using. My inquiry is in regards to any recommendations on holsters for it. I'm not necessarily looking for an IWB, but I am not opposed either. Anyone have a good lead?


Any chance you are a lefty?  I've got a nice leather one you can have to try out. (Don't need since I traded in my Walther for a S/W Shield)


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

Unfortunately no, I'm right handed. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ok, so I have switched down to a smaller side arm for concealed carry that will be a little more comfortable for everyday use. The Walther PPK is it, and I think it will do just fine for galavanting around Colorado Springs in place of the XD .45 I was using. My inquiry is in regards to any recommendations on holsters for it. I'm not necessarily looking for an IWB, but I am not opposed either. Anyone have a good lead?


 
His name is, Bond.............James Bond.:wall:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought this holster from a company in San Antonio (Hill Country Black Rifles), I think I paid $35-$40 (but I normally got a discount so I don't know for sure what the prices are). Anyway I was using a TROTAC IWB kydex at the 3'o'clock position. But I was having problems with printing through t-shirts. I bought this BARM, and started carrying IWB at the 1'o'clock position (appendix carry). I really like it, very comfortable when walking and doesn't print at all. The drawback is I have a beer gut and it tends to dig into me when sitting down/driving. However, with the snap loop, its easy to move it to the 3'O'clock position when sitting/driving.

I'm not in San Antonio anymore, so I can run by there and check if they have one for a PPK. but @SOWT can if he is inclined to do so.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2013)

JAB said:


> I bought this holster from a company in San Antonio (Hill Country Black Rifles), I think I paid $35-$40 (but I normally got a discount so I don't know for sure what the prices are). Anyway I was using a TROTAC IWB kydex at the 3'o'clock position. But I was having problems with printing through t-shirts. I bought this BARM, and started carrying IWB at the 1'o'clock position (appendix carry). I really like it, very comfortable when walking and doesn't print at all. The drawback is I have a beer gut and it tends to dig into me when sitting down/driving. However, with the snap loop, its easy to move it to the 3'O'clock position when sitting/driving.
> 
> I'm not in San Antonio anymore, so I can run by there and check if they have one for a PPK. but @SOWT can if he is inclined to do so.
> 
> ...


I can do it, will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ok, so I have switched down to a smaller side arm for concealed carry that will be a little more comfortable for everyday use. The Walther PPK is it, and I think it will do just fine for galavanting around Colorado Springs in place of the XD .45 I was using. My inquiry is in regards to any recommendations on holsters for it. I'm not necessarily looking for an IWB, but I am not opposed either. Anyone have a good lead?



My dad uses a Bianchi holster for his PPK/S, I know that Specialty Sports on Fountain and Murray has a Galco tuckable IWB that should fit the PPK as well.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if the support the PPK, but I've been using Raven Concealment for daily carry and a Comptac Minotaur IWB for off-duty.  Raven's holsters conceal pretty damn well and the Comp-Tac IWB is even better.

I can't attest to these guys, but worth a look: http://www.orangediamondconcealment.com/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 21, 2013)

I also agree there are a lot better pistols over a PPK, maybe an S&W MP Shield 9mm, or a Glock 26 9mm. My wife has a G26 and uses a IWB. I've never had an issue with my G19, but will admit I will carry my wifes G26 when wearing gym shorts (its a bit lighter) .


----------



## policemedic (Aug 21, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> I'm not sure if the support the PPK, but I've been using Raven Concealment for daily carry and a Comptac Minotaur IWB for off-duty.  Raven's holsters conceal pretty damn well and the Comp-Tac IWB is even better.
> 
> I can't attest to these guys, but worth a look: http://www.orangediamondconcealment.com/


 
+1 on this.  I use Raven exclusively with the exception of an old first-gen Comp-Tac CTAC tuckable IWB.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> I bought this holster from a company in San Antonio (Hill Country Black Rifles), I think I paid $35-$40 (but I normally got a discount so I don't know for sure what the prices are). Anyway I was using a TROTAC IWB kydex at the 3'o'clock position. But I was having problems with printing through t-shirts. I bought this BARM, and started carrying IWB at the 1'o'clock position (appendix carry). I really like it, very comfortable when walking and doesn't print at all. The drawback is I have a beer gut and it tends to dig into me when sitting down/driving. However, with the snap loop, its easy to move it to the 3'O'clock position when sitting/driving.
> 
> I'm not in San Antonio anymore, so I can run by there and check if they have one for a PPK. but @SOWT can if he is inclined to do so.





JAB said:


> I bought this holster from a company in San Antonio (Hill Country Black Rifles), I think I paid $35-$40 (but I normally got a discount so I don't know for sure what the prices are). Anyway I was using a TROTAC IWB kydex at the 3'o'clock position. But I was having problems with printing through t-shirts. I bought this BARM, and started carrying IWB at the 1'o'clock position (appendix carry). I really like it, very comfortable when walking and doesn't print at all. The drawback is I have a beer gut and it tends to dig into me when sitting down/driving. However, with the snap loop, its easy to move it to the 3'O'clock position when sitting/driving.
> 
> I'm not in San Antonio anymore, so I can run by there and check if they have one for a PPK. but @SOWT can if he is inclined to do so.



He stopped making the holsters.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't had any problems with Uncle Mike's stuff.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 21, 2013)

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-TrojanTactical/-strse-5/Trojan-Horse-IWB/Detail.bok

This is one of the TROTAC holsters I use, its pretty good for a button down shirt or a loose t shirt. However my G19 printed a lil bit in form fitted t-shirts.

Tell the dude you're a soldier and he'll discount the price. I was planning to sell his holsters exclusively through my company before I found out I hate being a salesman. I thinks its a good product, especially for the price range.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 21, 2013)

Alright you guys gave me some stuff to look at, I'm going to research a few of these. Colorado Springs has just enough of a crime rate that I have been prompted into carrying every day again. As one nice LEO here said last week "It doesn't do you any good sittin' at home!"


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess it all depends on what part of Colorado Springs you are located. B Street, Murray, Fountain Blvd, Platte and parts of Circle would all fall into that area of "just enough of a crime rate."


----------



## goon175 (Aug 22, 2013)

We live in a nice, very safe part of town, it's more the out and about that I would the insurance for


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 22, 2013)

Goon175,

I have a black leather Desantis mini-scabbard for a Walther PPK, no longer have a PPK so it's yours if you want it.  Just PM me your address.  It's really a good, comfortable holster.

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor.../WALTHER/PPK-PPKS/BELT-HOLSTERS/Mini-Scabbard


----------

